# Chihuahuas' Xmas Tree!



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Bry and I wanted to put our tree tonight but we have new furniture coming in ok Saturday so in order to avoid moving everything around a bunch, we decided to wait to put it together. 

So....instead, we went to Target and bought the chi's their very own tree! It's super cute! Just had to share!!

Mommy, what is this?









Baby lamb chop does NOT go there mom!!









We have been VERY good boys this year!









Leo loves the tree! 









Leo posing before the store











Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I looked at each picture for like 5 minutes, lol, your boys are just too adorable!
The tree is cute! I have a mini one too, I love everything mini, lol. 

Where did you get those awesome hoodies?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks LS!! Lola wasn't in the mood for photos, haha! They're by pink polka dog, she makes super cute stuff! She didn't make any new winter stuff this year but she should have stuff for spring. Also, u can find her stuff from last year on funnyfur.com. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks. 

Love your house too, my kind of style.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwww! Super cute pics!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

So cute!!! Love the pic with Leo and Mojo looking up. So precious. Lola was being antisocial lol. 

I have a little 4' tree at my apartment. Toby and I will be home for Christmas so I didn't get anything too extravagant for the apt. We are decorating tomorrow- it's going to be pink and silver 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Ashley, pink sounds so cool, I never even thought of that! So original. My tree 
& decorations are gold, beige & brown. Sounds so boring compared to yours!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hehe. This is the first Christmas tree that is all mine. My family's tree for the past couple years is red, maroon, purple, and gold. My mom bought really expensive ornaments two years ago and she uses a variation of it every year to get her money's worth. I love it, but it's not as fun and young as my tree will be. Although a couple years ago my mom got a white tree and put pink light on it and it glowed pink! She wasn't pleased. 

I used to be able to get real trees, but now I am highly allergic. It's sad because I used to love getting a real Christmas tree, but the good thing is I can get a tree with lights already on it. I always hate lights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana , i love the pics, especially the last one of Leo. he is posed perfectly . i love there hoodies, that tree is so cute too !!! now i want one of those pink polka dog hoodies for Latte and Minnie ... its terrible being addicted to buying these things but so fun. lol ( i guess this addiction is much better than being addicted to drugs, alcohol or cigarrettes which i have no problem with... only doggie clothes)


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> Hehe. This is the first Christmas tree that is all mine. My family's tree for the past couple years is red, maroon, purple, and gold. My mom bought really expensive ornaments two years ago and she uses a variation of it every year to get her money's worth. I love it, but it's not as fun and young as my tree will be. Although a couple years ago my mom got a white tree and put pink light on it and it glowed pink! She wasn't pleased.
> 
> I used to be able to get real trees, but now I am highly allergic. It's sad because I used to love getting a real Christmas tree, but the good thing is I can get a tree with lights already on it. I always hate lights.
> 
> ...



Ash, are you calling me old and boring?! ROFL :lol: I'm just kidding.

Hubby & I had a fake tree, but then bad things happened to it, and it was
tossed in the trash. After that we always ended up buying real trees just
because they are much cheaper...I know I know in the long run a fake is
best, but it seems every year around the holidays we are in debt up to our
ears and a 20$ tree sounds ideal every time. What I want to do is buy fake
tree AFTER the holidays, once they are 50%-70% off! Because I really do
hate the thought of chopping up live trees, even if they were farmed for that
purpose. ....even though there is nothing like the smell of a live tree in your
home....aww!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I love all of the pics. The tree is so cute. It's funny you mentioned furniture because I've been wanting this new couch for a long time because it will open up the perfect tree spot in our living room. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Super cute pics!!! Love the chi tree, your pups and their little out fits!!!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I love the one of them both looking up. Not sure what to do about a tree this year, I'm afraid both of them will drag stuff off and Mylo will try to eat the tinsel or something!!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Now, if that does not put us into the holiday spirit, I do not know what will! I loved the pictures!! 

We are going to put out a mini tree like that this year, simply because our really big tree is on its last leg and has been loosing alot of those thin sharp plastic "pine needles" that end up all over the house, and I am afraid Kalisee will gobble them up.

Thanks for posting, I loved them!


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

To cute,love the pic of them both looking up at the star.


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Love the mini tree! And the xmas hoodies are so cute! 



Buildthemskywards said:


> Not sure what to do about a tree this year, I'm afraid both of them will drag stuff off and Mylo will try to eat the tinsel or something!!


I've been thinking the same Melissa.. I got one of those pop up trees last year so will be trying it out in December and hoping that Max doesn't destroy it!!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww thats great idea!!! I love your pics!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I knew you would all love it! When I show my non-chihuahua owning friends, they think we are nuts! 

Ashely, I wanted to do pink too but Bryan wouldn't go for it. He must be getting old and boring! Lol
I cannot wait to see what you and Toby create!!

LS, thanks for the compliment on our house, we did a lot of our own work to it from painting to new flooring to backsplash in the kitchen. I use the term "we" very loosely here....should have said Bryan!! 

Krystal, omg I cannot wait for our new furniture, it was suppose to be here yesterday but got delayed of course! We have two living rooms, and one is kinda small so I thought it was a good idea to put a loveseat and chair in it.....worst plan even bc it only leaves seating for 3 people. Our new couches will seat 5, hallelujah! Hahaha

Elaine, I feel your addiction pain! No drugs or alcohol here, only chihuahua gifts and I have to admit I have a handbag obsession. However the latter has become quite expensive over the last 2 years so Bryan says I'm cut off from new handbags! 
Btw, the girls would look great in pink polka dog!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Kalisee said:


> Now, if that does not put us into the holiday spirit, I do not know what will! I loved the pictures!!
> 
> We are going to put out a mini tree like that this year, simply because our really big tree is on its last leg and has been loosing alot of those thin sharp plastic "pine needles" that end up all over the house, and I am afraid Kalisee will gobble them up.
> 
> Thanks for posting, I loved them!


I'm glad you likes them! As I was pulling the arms apart some of the needles fell out and Leo was trying to eat them too! Had to pick them up right away!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I love the one of them both looking up. Not sure what to do about a tree this year, I'm afraid both of them will drag stuff off and Mylo will try to eat the tinsel or something!!


I don't blame you! I kinda think Leo may try to eat the skirt on the bottom bc it has sparkly things on the ends! He's gonna be 10 months soon but he's all puppy still! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh and I forgot to mention the star photo was all compliments of daddy holding up food, Hahahaha. They always act like they're on their best behavior for food! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Awww Leo you did it again, stole my heart and Lady's heart with your cuteness. Since this is my first christmas with dogs, I am wondering if they get into the tree/decore the way cats do. One of cats decorates the bottom of the tree.....well let's just say, in her own way! There is nothing more fun than chasing rolling ornaments around the house!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jayda said:


> Awww Leo you did it again, stole my heart and Lady's heart with your cuteness. Since this is my first christmas with dogs, I am wondering if they get into the tree/decore the way cats do. One of cats decorates the bottom of the tree.....well let's just say, in her own way! There is nothing more fun than chasing rolling ornaments around the house!


Depends on the dog. Some dogs are super interested and will mess with it, others couldn't care less about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Zorana you are the coolest mom ever! Wanna adopt me?
The tree is so beautiful and ofc Leo and Mojo are handsome as always!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> Awww Leo you did it again, stole my heart and Lady's heart with your cuteness. Since this is my first christmas with dogs, I am wondering if they get into the tree/decore the way cats do. One of cats decorates the bottom of the tree.....well let's just say, in her own way! There is nothing more fun than chasing rolling ornaments around the house!


Thanks Jayda!! You know I've never had a problem with mojo or Lola getting into the Xmas tree or gifts around the tree, but they're a little older. I'm not sure how Leo will react, he hasn't paid it much attention so far!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

miuccias said:


> Zorana you are the coolest mom ever! Wanna adopt me?
> The tree is so beautiful and ofc Leo and Mojo are handsome as always!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Mayra! Of course I can adopt you, under one condition....u bring ur gorgeous babies too!! Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks Jayda!! You know I've never had a problem with mojo or Lola getting into the Xmas tree or gifts around the tree, but they're a little older. I'm not sure how Leo will react, he hasn't paid it much attention so far!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Idk. Leo seems like trouble! I can take him off your hands if its a problem. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> Idk. Leo seems like trouble! I can take him off your hands if its a problem. Lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


Hahaha, he and Toby would be BFF's!! Don't worry, when he's bad, I'll send him ur way....he can be a stinker! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

so cute! The tree looks great and the doggies are too precious!


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

We have one too!!! Same exact size!
View attachment 8475
View attachment 8476



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

What fantastic pictures, the one of the two of them with the tree should be your card


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

They are beautiful photos, especially the one of them both by the tree looking up! Gorgeous!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Zorana do you mind if I save a pic on my phone? I just love it so much!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

miuccias said:


> Zorana do you mind if I save a pic on my phone? I just love it so much!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Of course you can! Which is your favorite?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

The tree is adorable and I love the pics especially the one with both of them looking up!

I haven't decided what we are doing this year for a tree. Last year we decided not to get one and get Jaxx instead, he was our little Christmas tree. This year I am not sure. I would love one but Jaxx can be a little stinker sometimes and I am afraid anything he will get into and try to carry things off. I would love to get a real tree that is sprayed with snow but I am sure Jaxx would try to eat the limbs and the snow!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

intent2smile said:


> The tree is adorable and I love the pics especially the one with both of them looking up!
> 
> I haven't decided what we are doing this year for a tree. Last year we decided not to get one and get Jaxx instead, he was our little Christmas tree. This year I am not sure. I would love one but Jaxx can be a little stinker sometimes and I am afraid anything he will get into and try to carry things off. I would love to get a real tree that is sprayed with snow but I am sure Jaxx would try to eat the limbs and the snow!


Thanks love! I think we r going to put our actual tree up tonight! This is Leo's first Xmas too so I'm hoping he doesn't mess with it! So far he hasn't been too intrigued by the mini tree. I would much rather get Jaxx than a Xmas tree, lol! He's so cute!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Of course you can! Which is your favorite?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I love them all, specially the one with Leo and the lamb chop  but I want the one with both your handsome boys looking at the tree


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

very sweet !


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

You're such a good chi mommy.


----------

